# HD 6950 mit peter passiv??



## wintobi (11. Juli 2011)

Heiy

wäre es möglich mit einem Peter eine HD 6950 passiv zu kühlen oder eher nicht?? 

wintobi 

PS: in einem Mini-Tank


----------



## ViP94 (11. Juli 2011)

Wissen tu ich es auch nicht aber wenn schon eine 6850 kaum mit einem passiven Kühler auf Temperatur Shakern werden kann dann kann ich mir ncht vorstellen, dass das mit einer 6950 klappen soll. 
Auch wenn es echt cool wäre. Aber gegen einen langsam Drehenden Lüfter gibt es doch nichts einzuwenden.


----------



## fac3l3ss (11. Juli 2011)

ViP94 schrieb:


> Wissen tu ich es auch nicht aber wenn schon eine 6850 kaum mit einem passiven Kühler auf Temperatur Shakern werden kann dann kann ich mir ncht vorstellen, dass das mit einer 6950 klappen soll.
> Auch wenn es echt cool wäre. Aber gegen einen langsam Drehenden Lüfter gibt es doch nichts einzuwenden.


 Ich sehe das genauso!
Passiv sollte man bei Gamingsystemen einfach vergessen, aber ein guter Kühler und gute, langsame Lüfter sind fast unhörbar und kühlen trotzdem Annehmbar 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## _chris_ (11. Juli 2011)

Die Lamellen beim Peter sind außerdem auch ziemlich eng aneinander und die Kühlfläche ist auch viel zu klein. Gaming und Passiv-PC schließen sich fast gegenseitig aus, außer du investierst viel Geld in eine Wakü mit sehr viel Kühlfläche.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Völlig unmöglich!

Die Lamellen sind recht eng beim Peter was bedeutet das er auf sehr starken Luftdruck angewiesen ist. 
Ich hab in der aktuellen PCGH ein Video gesehen, da ist ein passiv Kühler für eine CPU drauf und die hat nur 125Watt und der ist schon riesig da er das gesamte Gehäuse ausfüllt.


----------



## wintobi (11. Juli 2011)

okay dann vergesse ich das schnell mal wieder


----------



## _chris_ (11. Juli 2011)

Aber wenn du gute Lüfter kaufst die langsam drehen ist das auch nicht hörbar und die Temperaturen bleiben im grünen Bereich. Außerdem ist deine Festplatte oder andere Lüfter im Case lauter. Da bringt es nichts wenn man die Graka nicht hört.


----------



## wintobi (11. Juli 2011)

_chris_ schrieb:


> Aber wenn du gute Lüfter kaufst die langsam drehen ist das auch nicht hörbar und die Temperaturen bleiben im grünen Bereich. Außerdem ist deine Festplatte oder andere Lüfter im Case lauter. Da bringt es nichts wenn man die Graka nicht hört.


 Ich hab aber leider nur 2 slots platzt  und mehr geht halt nedden


----------



## fac3l3ss (11. Juli 2011)

wintobi schrieb:


> Ich hab aber leider nur 2 slots platzt  und mehr geht halt nedden


 Wenn man sich ein ITX-System baut, sollte man eigentlich damit rechnen 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## razzor1984 (11. Juli 2011)

wintobi schrieb:


> Ich hab aber leider nur 2 slots platzt  und mehr geht halt nedden



Gebe schon ne Option leise eine 6950 zu betreibn --> geht daweil nur mit WASSER aber dafür TRAUM temps  die 44 Grad IDEL bei meiner schafft ne Wakü unter Volllast WTF


----------



## fac3l3ss (11. Juli 2011)

razzor1984 schrieb:


> Gebe schon ne Option leise eine 6950 zu betreibn --> geht daweil nur mit WASSER aber dafür TRAUM temps  die 44 Grad IDEL bei meiner schafft ne Wakü unter Volllast WTF


 Zu Weihnachten wir meine auch "bewässert" 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## wintobi (11. Juli 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Wenn man sich ein ITX-System baut, sollte man eigentlich damit rechnen
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss


 
JAJA ich weiß hack nicht auf mir rum 


razzor1984 schrieb:


> Gebe schon ne Option leise eine 6950 zu betreibn --> geht daweil nur mit WASSER aber dafür TRAUM temps  die 44 Grad IDEL bei meiner schafft ne Wakü unter Volllast WTF


 

wasser ist zu teuer


----------



## _chris_ (11. Juli 2011)

Ohh coll Mini-ITX Sys, da bin ich auch gerade dran, aber erst in den Einkäufen . Wie wird dein Sys aussehen?


----------



## chris1995 (11. Juli 2011)

Mini Itx system bau ich auch grad, mit nem z 68 mainboark und nem i7 2600k gekühlt von einer h60.
Eine hd 6950 passiv zu kühlen ist meiner meinung nach unmöglich auf nur 2 slots
Wie sieht dein system aus?
MfG Chris


----------



## razzor1984 (11. Juli 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Zu Weihnachten wir meine auch "bewässert"
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss


 
Meine wird auch fix bewässert aber URLAUB muss auch noch drinn sein ^^ Meine Cpu wakü war eh scho teuer genug - 220 ^^ (ist aber auf die 6950 ausglegt weil 1055t +ne 6950 bekommen hoffendlich ein 360 + 140 COOLED)


----------



## _chris_ (11. Juli 2011)

razzor1984 schrieb:


> Meine wird auch fix bewässert aber URLAUB muss auch noch drinn sein ^^ Meine Cpu wakü war eh scho teuer genug - 220 ^^ (ist aber auf die 6950 ausglegt weil 1055t +ne 6950 bekommen hoffendlich ein 360 + 140 COOLED)


 
Das sollte gehen, ich hab nen 1055t und ne 5870 mit nem 360 gekühlt. Aber wenn du richtig geile Temps haben willst dann nimm nen MoRa .


----------



## fac3l3ss (11. Juli 2011)

razzor1984 schrieb:


> Meine wird auch fix bewässert aber URLAUB muss auch noch drinn sein ^^ Meine Cpu wakü war eh scho teuer genug - 220 ^^ (ist aber auf die 6950 ausglegt weil 1055t +ne 6950 bekommen hoffendlich ein 360 + 140 COOLED)





_chris_ schrieb:


> Das sollte gehen, ich hab nen 1055t und ne 5870 mit nem 360 gekühlt. Aber wenn du richtig geile Temps haben willst dann nimm nen MoRa .


 Meine WaKü wird schon richtig reinhauen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## wintobi (11. Juli 2011)

Klick einfach auf sysprofil da findest du alle läuft ja schon


----------



## fac3l3ss (11. Juli 2011)

wintobi schrieb:


> Klick einfach auf sysprofil da findest du alle läuft ja schon


 Das Bild ist nicht verlinkt 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## wintobi (11. Juli 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Das Bild ist nicht verlinkt
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss



ahhhh  moment such such

klick 

die Bilder muss ich aber noch ändern


----------



## razzor1984 (11. Juli 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Meine WaKü wird schon richtig reinhauen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei der CPU nimm den KRYOS is bisssl besser  aber 500 auf einmal da muss ich ein monat von Spagetti und Tomatensoße lebn und ,das is echt net leicht durchzudrückn


----------



## fac3l3ss (11. Juli 2011)

wintobi schrieb:


> (...)


 BTW, ist die GraKa eingentlich unlockbar bzw. hast du sie "geunlocked"?
Ansonsten habe ich meine von XFX, da gibt es ein schönes Türschild dazu  (DO NOT DISTURB, I'M GAMING)


MfG
fac3l3ss

3dit:


razzor1984 schrieb:


> Bei der CPU nimm den KRYOS is bisssl besser   aber 500 auf einmal da muss ich ein monat von Spagetti und Tomatensoße  lebn und ,das is echt net leicht durchzudrückn


 Ich spare schon länger und Weihnachten gibt es noch ein paar Euros!


----------



## wintobi (11. Juli 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> BTW, ist die GraKa eingentlich unlockbar bzw. hast du sie "geunlocked"?
> Ansonsten habe ich meine von XFX, da gibt es ein schönes Türschild dazu  (DO NOT DISTURB, I'M GAMING)
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ja sie lässt sich unlocken aber ich habe es nicht! ich müsste glaube ich nur den schalter umlegen ich habe sie schon ungelockt gekauft !


----------



## razzor1984 (11. Juli 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> BTW, ist die GraKa eingentlich unlockbar bzw. hast du sie "geunlocked"?
> Ansonsten habe ich meine von XFX, da gibt es ein schönes Türschild dazu  (DO NOT DISTURB, I'M GAMING)
> 
> 
> ...


 Hab das exakte selbe MODELL und der UNLOCK haut hin ,aber ich hab mal vorsichtshalber nur shaderunlock drauf weil ich bin a bissl SKEPTISCH bei den 6970 BIOS ^^


----------



## fac3l3ss (11. Juli 2011)

razzor1984 schrieb:


> Hab das exakte selbe MODELL und der UNLOCK haut hin ,aber ich hab mal vorsichtshalber nur shaderunlock drauf weil ich bin a bissl SKEPTISCH bei den 6970 BIOS ^^


 Dasselbe? WTF?
Wie kann diesselbe GraKa gleichzeitig bei dir und bei mir das Bild darstellen?? 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## wintobi (11. Juli 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Dasselbe? WTF?
> Wie kann diesselbe GraKa gleichzeitig bei dir und bei mir das Bild darstellen??
> 
> 
> ...



haha aber ihr wisst keinen kühler der passt oder?? Weil die dreht sack auf bei bf2


----------



## fac3l3ss (11. Juli 2011)

wintobi schrieb:


> haha aber ihr wisst keinen kühler der passt oder?? Weil die dreht sack auf bei bf2


 Bei ITX ist das leider so 
Und bei mir dreht die in BC2 auch auf.
Mir fällt nur ein WaKühler als Alterntive ein...


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## _chris_ (11. Juli 2011)

Scythe Setsugen 2 oder Musashi sind afaik Dual Slot Lösungen.


----------



## wintobi (11. Juli 2011)

_chris_ schrieb:


> Scythe Setsugen 2 oder Musashi sind afaik Dual Slot Lösungen.


 

GUT schau ich mir mal an


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. Juli 2011)

razzor1984 schrieb:


> Bei der CPU nimm den KRYOS is bisssl besser  aber 500 auf einmal da muss ich ein monat von Spagetti und Tomatensoße lebn und ,das is echt net leicht durchzudrückn



Du wirst lachen das hab ich schon gemacht, mich einen Monat lang von Müsli und von billig Mirakoli vom Aldi für 65 Cent gelebt. Ist zwar hart aber wenn man neue Hardware unbedingt will geht das!


----------



## razzor1984 (11. Juli 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Du wirst lachen das hab ich schon gemacht, mich einen Monat lang von Müsli und von billig Mirakoli vom Aldi für 65 Cent gelebt. Ist zwar hart aber wenn man neue Hardware unbedingt will geht das!


 
Ich kenns ein study KOLLEGE hat das 2 MONATE für einen PC gmacht -15 KILO weniger nur ich hätt zu sowas net die NERVEN bin eh viel zu dünn und bei meiner Körpergröße eh TOTAL untergewichtig 



wintobi schrieb:


> haha aber ihr wisst keinen kühler der passt oder?? Weil die dreht sack auf bei bf2



Aja bei BFBADC vietnam hab ich das selber PROB nur ich zock jetzt einfach mit nen HEADESETT  , aja für alle die Probs mit PUNKBUSTERS haben deaktiviert den MSI afterburner der verurscht eine Bufferoverflow und die kiste schmiert ab


----------



## ViP94 (11. Juli 2011)

Btt:
Wenn du den Lüfter "oben" draufpackst, könnte es vielleicht klappen. Die temps sind halt nicht so toll aber du kühlst die umliegenden bauteile noch gleich mit. 
Müsste man einfach ausprobieren.


----------



## Furion (12. Juli 2011)

hat das schon jemand getestet, wie die temperatur sich verhält bei den verschiedenen montagemöglichkeiten?
ich meine mich erinnern zu können, mal einen test vom mk-13 gelesen zu haben, bei dem die temperaturen bei orthogonaler (sorry, mir fällt nix besseres ein) belüftung niedriger waren


----------

